# MYSQL goorm IDE - Wie speichern?



## Devanther (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich lerne im Moment mit Hilfe der Online IDE goorm MYSQL, aber ich weiss leider nicht wie ich da speichern kann...








						goormIDE - A Powerful Cloud IDE Service
					

goormIDE is a cloud IDE service to maximize productivity for developers and teams. Develop and deploy your service with powerful collaborative features, anytime and anywhere.




					ide.goorm.io
				



Es ist eine wirklich tolle IDE.


Wie speichere ich die Datenbanken, Tabellen etc...?
Sodass ich, wenn ich diese IDE neu starte,* da weitermachen kann*, *wo ich aufgehört habe*?
Weil jedes mal, wenn ich die IDE neu starte, sind die Tabellen die ich davor erstellt habe weg!


----------

